# Who are you? (horses)



## Cheval

Here's some things  

Sunny's a 11 year old, 13hh Tri Colored Paint Gelding. He's not my pony, but I'm reasponsible for him (well starting this week after I ride him - no time and the trainer's sick). Anyway, he's my Grandma's Landlords pony, who she bought him for her four year old kid, and he does pretty big bucks (or so I've heard - the trainer said it started in pain-bucks, too just knowing he could buck since pain). Anyway, he's really cute. I'm riding him this week, so I'll definatly get more pictures. I hope you can see more pictures of him soon!


----------



## jazzyrider

my internet is so slow today (so much for super fast broadband) so uploading pics would take me forever. go to the link below and go down the page a ways and there is a post that will cover the 'who are you' for my horses and me 

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5437&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=150

your horse is very cute. the girl in the background of your last pic looks cranky lol and is that her leg crossed over the from of her saddle??


----------



## Vidaloco

Welcome back and ditto for me on Jazzy's post. I did a who are you thingy too. You must have just gotten those reins they are very white  I have a set sorta like that but they are no way to be considered white anymore. Guess I need to wash them


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome back! 

I will do one for Lexi!


















^A lil collage I made! 

Anyway, her name is Lexi, she's a buckskin QH mare about 8yrs old, she used to be very green but now she's as sweet & trained as ever! She rarely bucks. She can get spooked easily once in awhile, though! She really is a sweetie!


----------



## Jr_lover

Aww Cheval Sunny is so cute!!! Whenever you ride him and get more pics don't forget to tell me  i wanna see them.

Jazzyrider i love your horses i have to say Possum is my favorite. He reminds me of Junior. But i like Jerrad too. He's cute.
oh and thats one of my friends in the background haha she normally is cranky you don't even wanna know how many bickering fights she has gotten into with everyone lol but she is still my friend.  And yea thats her leg over the front of the saddle. I can't remember if we were doing it all that day but sometimes we play around and ride with our legs a certain way and say stuff like what if we rode like this. Its just for fun and games but we normally on do it in an inclosed area that way if we fall off everything good. lol. I think she does that as a habit when sitting and bored though which is kinda weird because her horse is the spookiest of them all i don't even like riding her horse. He trips...spooks....and everything else nameable like eating bags....it kinda torks me off but yea whatever floats her boat.

Vidaloco i'm so sad i couldn't find your post  i really wanted to see your horses maybe if you point me in the right direction i might be able to. Oh and my reins that was when i first bought them they are like brown now lol.

Poptartshop thats awesome she is so pretty. I hope you guys get far.


----------



## moomoo

Aww Junior is so cute (and everyones horsies) you do what I do, just let go of the horse wherever you are and take pics lol :lol: 

Here is Misty, she is 10 and a half, Arab x Connemara  (Dunlewey Mannon is her long name ) here she is...

Ok, the internet is a tad slow but here goes...



















I made this for my howrse page but it has some nice pics on









And here is a vid of moo and the xmas tree



and if you look at my fancy dress post you can see her dressed up  also under Misty & Freckles on youtube


----------



## Vidaloco

Jr_lover said:


> .Vidaloco i'm so sad i couldn't find your post  i really wanted to see your horses maybe if you point me in the right direction i might be able to. Oh and my reins that was when i first bought them they are like brown now lol.



Oops forgot you wanted pictures 
Heres our 2 riding horses Vida (mine) on the left and Sassafras(my husbands) on the right









And their babys Shiloh on left Pretty Saro on right


----------



## Jr_lover

aww there all so pretty


----------



## free_sprtd

My Thunder Baby is 1/2 Kiger 1/2 Reno Mustang dun color. I got him Nov. 2, 07 and he will be 2 yrs old in April. He has a very sweet demeaner, but still acts like a baby (because he is one lol). He is only 14hh at the moment, but still growing. I feel like he is now starting to figure out who he is (sounds silly), but he came from a home where he was very limited and at the very bottom of the pecking order. Now he is flourishing! and gaining weight at a wonderful rate.

Today when I went to visit:









Also today:









The first week we got him...so skinny! He maybe weighed 600lbs


----------



## Cheval

Jr_lover said:


> Aww Cheval Sunny is so cute!!! Whenever you ride him and get more pics don't forget to tell me  i wanna see them.


I'll definatly get pictures


----------



## PoptartShop

Thanks!! 
Awww. Super cute everyone! 
Vida, I LOVE Vida's halter & lead color...looks great!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

PoptartShop said:


> Thanks!!
> Awww. Super cute everyone!
> Vida, I LOVE Vida's halter & lead color...looks great!!!!


Thanks PTS those are their web halters that we only use when traveling, and have to picket/trailer them. She normally wears a black rope halter for everything else. I think she looks great in red though.


----------



## kim_angel

My horses:

Angel - registered TWH mare age 3.5 yrs old. Color: Black Tobiano. She is naturally gaited and you feel like you are riding on a cloud with her. I have never been up on such a smooth gaited horse. She keeps her gait wonderfully and is very responsive to the bit.



















Cocoa - registered AQHA mare, age 29, Color: Liver Chestnut with white blaze. She will be 30 in April. Cocoa has been with me since she was 5.5 yrs old. And she will be with me until the day she passes away. We spent many great years together and growing up she was undoubtedly my best friend.

here she is this past Xmas








And this is her basking in the sun on a warm fall day with her friend Lady









My husband's horse:

Cherokee - registered TWH gelding. Age 4. Color: Blue Roan Sabino. Very tall guy... he has legs that just keep going up, up, up! But dont let his size fool you, he is just a little teddy bear. He loves to snuggle and give hugs. He follows you around the pasture like a puppy dog. An all around great horse.


----------



## PoptartShop

^LOL! Cute piccies Kim!


----------



## Jr_lover

aww they are so cute


----------



## mell

here are some recent pics of my horse shadow

















Bella 









You can see more at 
http://horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=26003&highlight=#26003
http://horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=31381&highlight=#31381
http://horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=30446&highlight=#30446


----------



## BluMagic

"My name is Blu. I am a 16.1hh FewSpot Appaloosa gelding at 7 years old. I loves my mommy! My favorite things to do are run, jump, go on trail rides, and eat treats! It's nice to meet everyone. We need to ride sometime! My bestest horse friends are Honey, Cody, and I like to hang out with foals! :-D"


----------



## JimiMac

This is my boy, Buster, he is an 11 year old Shire cross. He's 17.3hh. That's his pet human, me.


----------



## AngelGurl

This is Valiant Leader, a 9 - almost 10 - year old OTTB.


----------



## rugerssh

Here's my boy Ruger...he's a 4yr old SSH stallion.


----------



## kim_angel

Beautiful horses!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

wow jimi do you board your horse in ste lazarre (quebec) in your pic you look like your standing across the way from the kirton stables ( could of changed hands) but standing in bay havens front paddock? laugh at me if i'm wrong!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

This is Maia Golden Girl:


----------



## free_sprtd

OMG JDI! I haven't been on in a while, I haven't seen the new pics of your girl!!

She's so beautiful!! I love her... You can tell she has a beautiful soul...just look at her face! gorgeous


----------



## HorsesAreForever

This is my new horse lexi :] Shes my 41/2 yr old Morgan mare! 15.2 still growing a bit.. sweet as can be very green but were trying to get past that  me and her share a pretty strong bond <3! U probably know my old horse will  I needed to sell him cause of 2 huge masses in his hind end he now a pasture pet and happy as can be  with his many girlfriends :]

Here is lexi: 
Mom look over there!








Rolling )








-sniff sniff- -bite- yum! 








When I first Bought her!


----------



## Stepher

This is Firecracker (aka Crackie) he is a coming 5 year old unreg'd paint gelding, He's about 15.2.








This is Boomer, he's 4ish and a tb, possibly crossed... hes about 16 hands now.








And this is I Spy, a 13.3 hand morgan pony.


----------



## El Gato

Hi moomoo

I love the first pic of Misty, great shot!


----------



## moomoo

Thanks  Shame it looks like her tongue is hairy ! :lol: I was sat on the floor by her stable waiting for her to stick her tongue out, I think I got these ones while i was waiting...

























Stepher, does Firecracker have a sock halfway up his leg...that is soo cute!


----------



## missy45690

*hello jr.lover*

very nice to meet you jr.
i am new to this site and i am loving it.
i am trying to upload some pics as i write, have dial up so i may be here a while. :lol: 
i have 2 mares at the moment. 
Starr, my QH i bought and Girlfriend(who knows what she is) i rescued her and her baby.
i gave the baby away about 6 months ago, she just wouldnt stay in.
Starr is the bay and Girlfriend is chestnut, and the baby will be in the pics also. Baby(which is her name, original huh?) was a yr old when i rescued them.









i am having my very first foal next month, am sooooo excited and nervous.

if anyone has any idea what kind of horse Girlfriend might me please feel free to tell.
i think maybe arab, morgan, what do you think?


----------



## LillyRoxx

Hey
Prunes ... He had a hard life , he wasnt meant to live but they fed him *prune juice* so thats how he got his name.!! =]
Hes a riding pony thats only for lease as all the other ponies( except chachi whos getting broken in that why i cant ride him yet) are to small for me! Hes a gelding of course and lovely tempermant here is a photo of just his head










and of him with his old owners at a dress up day









Thats him =] i adore him for ever


----------

